# Szakmai gyakorlat Torontóban



## CserkuthyAndris (2014 December 1)

Sziasztok!

Azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy tudna-e nekem valaki segíteni abban a kérdésben, hogy amennyiben szakmai gyakorlatot szeretnék csinálni torontóban, mit kell csinálnom,hol kezdjem? Amikor tavaly kint voltam, megismerkedtem egy igen rendes (tanulmányaimba illő) építőipari cég vezetőjével, aki azt mondta, hogy nyugodtan menjek hozzá szakmai gyakorlatra. Milyen papírral tudnék kint dolgozni egy-két hónapon keresztül? Vagy egyáltalán merre induljak (nagykövetség, bevándorlási ügyvéd stb)?
Vagy a munkáltatómnak kellene valamit kint intéznie?Ha igen akkor tud valaki segíteni, hogy hol és mit?

Előre is köszönöm a segítségeket!


----------

